
Ask HN: Can you suggest a Datalog engine? - AntonioL
I want to ask the HN network if they can suggest of a database which understands Datalog query language.<p>I am aware of Datomic, which I think is the one of the best offering in this space, is there any other thing?<p>Also, Github recently acquired Semmle. Its CodeQL engine is similar to Datalog but it looks like that the database engine is not distributed for use with custom datasets.<p>Thank you for your help.
======
refset
Hi, I work on [https://opencrux.com](https://opencrux.com) which is a close
relative of Datomic but with different design goals (bitemporal + schemaless).
It has a rich set of Datalog features, best exemplified in the tests:
[https://github.com/juxt/crux/blob/master/crux-
test/test/crux...](https://github.com/juxt/crux/blob/master/crux-
test/test/crux/query_test.clj)

------
kendallgclark
Stardog is a knowledge graph platform with lots of datalog-related features.
[http://stardog.com/](http://stardog.com/)

